# looking for software to track my pension



## simonckenyon (1 Apr 2010)

is there any software out there which will track the performance of the various pension funds on the irish market. i've just put some money into three funds and i want to keep track of how it is performing.

fund managers that i am particularly interested in are Aviva, ZurichLife and New Ireland.

a complete noobie at this sort of thing, so any help appreciated.
--
simon


----------



## PeterBrennan (1 Apr 2010)

Software? You have got to ask them to give you that info broken down by individual fund. 

From what I have seen performance (v generally speaking) from Irish providers is usually pretty dire.


----------



## Towger (1 Apr 2010)

Eaglestar/ Zurich had graphs tracking the pension funds then you logged into your account, however last time I looked they had vanished, I assume to obscure the 50% fall in value


----------



## Johnweber (1 Apr 2010)

Eagle/Zurich
[broken link removed]

Aviva
http://webfund6.financialexpress.net/clients/hibs/pricetable.aspx?usertype=2

New Ireland
http://fundcentre.newireland.ie/results.aspx


----------



## tenchi-fan (1 Apr 2010)

Irish life has an ok fund graphing tool
[broken link removed]


----------

